# FCC to Hold Open Commission Meeting Thursday, March 5, 2009



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

The meeting will include presentations and discussion by senior agency officials as well
as industry, consumer groups and others involved in the Digital Television Transition. A
list of presenters will be released prior to the meeting.

Congress has set June 12, 2009 as the final deadline for terminating full-power analog
broadcasts. The purpose of the meeting is to educate and inform the Commission and the
public about the digital television transition, including the partial transition on February
17, 2009, when some full-power broadcast television stations stopped broadcasting in
analog and began broadcasting in digital only.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-288922A1.pdf


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

You mean there is some sort of transition going on?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Digital Television Transition?? First time I've heard about it. What does that mean?

Signed,
Unprepared for 17 Feb 2009 and hoping the Gov't bails me out on this one


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Digital Television Transition?? First time I've heard about it. What does that mean?
> 
> Signed,
> Unprepared for 17 Feb 2009 and hoping the Gov't bails me out on this one


You're joking, right? You've been prepared, haven't you?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Of course, I am joking. I was pretending to be a dope who has never heard of this transition, isn't ready for it, and hopes the gov't bails me out to buy me a new TV, antenna, tower, coax, etc...


----------

